# Can a house spider hurt my dog?



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

One of my dogs wants to make friends with everything, even insects, never thought about it before, but can a house spider be able to bite her nose? all she does is sniff them then follow them around, but these can be huge! 
Now the other dog will eat them, so try to keep him away, as i like spiders!


----------



## veektooru (Jul 16, 2016)

Beware of false widow spiders but I don't think it's anything to worry about.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for that :2thumb:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

scottishbluebird said:


> One of my dogs wants to make friends with everything, even insects, never thought about it before, but can a house spider be able to bite her nose? all she does is sniff them then follow them around, but these can be huge!
> Now the other dog will eat them, so try to keep him away, as i like spiders!


Yes, they can bite- they have large fangs & I'm told they hurt. & if one gets defensive, it'll bite too quick for the dog to dodge it! Not dangerous or anything, but they are known to get defensive & bite, & the bite will hurt.


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> Yes, they can bite- they have large fangs & I'm told they hurt. & if one gets defensive, it'll bite too quick for the dog to dodge it! Not dangerous or anything, but they are known to get defensive & bite, & the bite will hurt.


I knew it wouldnt be dangerous, but wanst even sure if the fangs of even the massive ones could pierce skin or a dog nose! well looks like she has been lucky so far as has never yelped!
She is soooo fasinated by them:flrt:


----------

